# Irrelevant posting



## JohnTy102 (Jan 26, 2013)

why do people post in the Bailey forum threads when they have nothing to add or help with the posting?
The VERY DDISSAPIONTING THREAD has 13 posts in it and 12 are from non Bailey owners!
One poster states they have the same problem, but it is a different make of van, how is it relevant, then the post wander off to ovens, totally irrelevant!

JohnT


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Join THEN moan :roll: 

tony


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sorry you were DDISSAPIONTED. I think most people on here do their best to try to help and normally somewhere in the topic will be your answer. Of course you will always find one idiot trying to be funny in the odd topic but just ignore it. I do. :roll: Give it another go.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah I agree Pusser. People who wander of topic, try to be funny or talk general nonsense should not be tolerated! At least you, Gemmy and I could never be accused of that!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Yeah I agree Pusser. People who wander of topic, try to be funny or talk general nonsense should not be tolerated! At least you, Gemmy and I could never be accused of that!


I know. Although we may be off topic already.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Nah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I thought Bailey built bridges?

I know a bit about them if it helps. :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady p likes the occasional tipple.
Dave p


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm DDISAPPOINTED that there is not enough moaning going on.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Don't worry - he'll soon be home (Bill that is).


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tonyt said:


> Don't worry - he'll soon be home (Bill that is).


Too subtle for the average MHF member Tony. :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

don't put the members down, they just thought it was such an awful follow on they left it alone to disappoint others. is he not a good musician 

cabby


----------



## JohnTy102 (Jan 26, 2013)

And as if by magic most of the offenders appear!
JohnT


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Trouble makers the lot of them John!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Trouble makers the lot of them John!


He's from Cumbria Barry.

I expect he knows a lot about Sheep and Gurning. The Gurning knowledge could be helpful to you.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to John Ty - I am very impressed with the way that has managed to do several things with his first post;

a) wind up several of the subscribers who have been here for a fair amount of time and therefore feel it important to respond to such an important question.....

b) he has managed to actually post this in the Bailey section of MHF, since it should clearly be in either the Lounge or Off Topic - it does not relate to Bailey MH in any way, other than the observation that posts on the Bailey forum may go off topic - but what's new don't they all?

Isn't this one off the Bailey topic? :?:

c) he has managed all that with less than 70 words - that is impressive IMO.  

Welcome anyway, John, just ignore the pendants who like to point out people's typos.........

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Welcome to John Ty - I am very impressed with the way that has managed to do several things with his first post;
> 
> a) wind up several of the subscribers who have been here for a fair amount of time and therefore feel it important to respond to such an important question.....
> 
> ...


No, sorry.
It took his second post to do all that.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And those that may note that many of the components of motorhomes are the same regardless of the modal 

So people may well just be trying to help

Or like me accidentally post under the wrong topic

And once the mods would have pounced to put it right :lol: :lol: 

Still best to criticise once you are a member John and have got to know one or two people

Amazing what you can forgive when you recognise the poster

And Penguin you are a windup lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Welcome anyway, John, just ignore the pendants who like to point out people's typos.........
> 
> Dave


I never thought about the typo. I just assumed none of them could spell!

Come on in and Join John. As you can see most of us have a sense of humour. I think you will do well on here.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It never goes down well when anyone joins and dives straight into gimme gimme answers, no introductions? 5 free posts and they're off.
Hello John :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> It never goes down well when anyone joins and dives straight into gimme gimme answers, no introductions? 5 free posts and they're off.
> Hello John :roll:


Quite so Andy. :wink:

Hope he doesn't slam the door when he leaves - he obviously doesn't think much to the MHF membership.

Could be mutual if he carries on like this! :roll:

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"Before we even used our new van the oven door handle came off . . . I took it off and replaced it with a knob! "


See, it was your post that upset him :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> "Before we even used our new van the oven door handle came off . . . I took it off and replaced it with a knob! "
> 
> See, it was your post that upset him :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> tony


Speaking of knobs, how are you keeping Tony. :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Not as well as your shiny ass :lol: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh I can see we are in for a fun night!!  

What time does the bar open?

Bugger. only ten to six.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Is this the right time and place to bring my 26'' bell end into the discussion?


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

T get back on topic.

I've never used an oven in a bailey motorhome, but I have in an Autotrail Cheyenne. We cooked a nice casserole but it used too much gas so we didn't do it again. The oven door catch remains in situ and working to this day. At the moment we have a slow cooker which we store in the oven when we don't use it. The slow cooker that is, we don't use the gas oven because it uses too much gas in our opinion. With regards to the slow cooker, we have two. A 12 volt one and a 240 volt one. We mainly use the 12v one when we are in transit and not on hook up. We have two solar panels so in effect we get our meal cooked for free. 

Well,I say free but we did pay for the solar panels so I suppose you should work the cost of those into the cost of the meal, but as we use them to charge up the leisure batteries, which also provides the lighting, fan for the blown air heating, water pumps and charging up our phones and computer, it would be too much working out to cost an individual casserole.

I've also been on several trains and aircraft where we didn't use any of the vans battery power. Mainly because we had not bought the van then. We have been on several boats where we did use the batteries for something, oh! I remember it WAS the batteries because we cooked a meal using the 12v slow cooker. It was on the ferry from Palermo to Livorno. We didn't need the solar panels though because we were hooked up to the ships' electric.

So would that be counted in the ferry ticket price or should I just put it down to leisure battery use alone?

Should this be in Italy Touring, Solar Power, or the motorhome chit chat forums. Is it forums, or should it be fora or fori. Sorry I've gone off topic.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

A quiet night on TV then.
If it helps I hate the stuff it makes me gag.
And don't get me started on people who ruin a good cup of coffee with it.

James
:lol:


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

I like turtles


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to get mine from the local office but now since they buttered them they are too short to fix the spectacles. Nothing else for it then but to dip the lights in it and hope for the best.

Anyway the tickets soon expire out of direct sunlight.

Help that hopes, Alan.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Re. turtles, Is that to eat or just look at? I only ask because it wasn't clear from your post and some people might need it clarifying but are too shy to ask.

I have seen some semi wild terrapins, not turtles per sei but near enough I think.

They were in The Ives San Leraun Gardens in Marrakesh, where we went in the van. i think that's how you spell the name but I'm not sure as I don't speak French.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Got to go and get my popcorn, Dr Who starts shortly.

tony


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have just looked at the other Bailey Motorhomes posting, all I can see are people who are being helpful.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

chiefwigwam said:


> I like turtles


Here is picture of one for the chief


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> chiefwigwam said:
> 
> 
> > I like turtles
> ...


I think this is the Chief!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

you lot are all completely mad

thankfully you have one sane one amongst you

I think it's me 8O  8O 

John has prob disappeared over the horizon 

shame though 

Not everything in life is serious

Although my oven door 8O 8O :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I was planning on posting a genuine electrical question (in the correct forum) but based on the responses on this thread I think it'll keep 'til tomorrow :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Turtle? I could wax lyrical on that subject . . .


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

John may have turned turtle on us :director: JOHN!!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> you lot are all completely mad


Your definitely in the club! The mad club that is. 

Im still laughing at Tubbys Bell End! Glad I wasnt drinking when I read that.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rogerblack said:


> Turtle? I could wax lyrical on that subject . . .


You have been very quiet lately Roger.

I'm glad that you have come out of your shell.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

747 said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> > Turtle? I could wax lyrical on that subject . . .
> ...


Yes, I was out checking the speedo on the Vectra. 
Just making sure all was well with the car-a-pace.

cue loud groans . . .


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

if John has got any sense

He's miles away by now

But if he has a sense of humour

He's desperately trying to join up

And I will guide him through you mad lot :lol: 

I think   Maybe 8O 8O 

ldra


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

It's behind the cam belt, on the rocker cover. use a 3.5 socket.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

John must have a sense of humour if he is aware that he has been named after a lavatory in America. 

I should know as I am named after one as well hence my superior knowledge of porta potties and the reason, I suspect, that I am sh*t on with irritating regularity.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Anybody fitted one of these? :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yup I've fitted the lot mate :lol:


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

did you know " yes " in chinyaja is inday ...pronounced inday


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

valphil said:


> did you know " yes " in chinyaja is inday ...pronounced inday


So little time. So much to learn.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> if John has got any sense
> 
> He's miles away by now
> 
> ...


Who wouldn't want to join after all these posts? I am a member of probably at least 30 forums of which I am a regular poster on maybe 3 with this one being the most and I think despite us poking a bit of fun in Johns direction he got of lightly compared to the repsonse he would have had on other forums.

So John. If your still around. Sign up, Post something about yourself, tell us about your van or what van you want and come and join in the fun. I for one will welcome you with open arms as will everyone in this thread I am sure!!!


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

seconded ....................... Phil


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well I think John is a troublemaker and should be banned forthwith. 8O

Which reminds about the date .... 04/05

May the 4th be with you.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Annsman said:


> T get back on topic.
> 
> I've never used an oven in a bailey motorhome, but I have in an Autotrail Cheyenne. We cooked a nice casserole but it used too much gas so we didn't do it again. The oven door catch remains in situ and working to this day. At the moment we have a slow cooker which we store in the oven when we don't use it. The slow cooker that is, we don't use the gas oven because it uses too much gas in our opinion. With regards to the slow cooker, we have two. A 12 volt one and a 240 volt one. We mainly use the 12v one when we are in transit and not on hook up. We have two solar panels so in effect we get our meal cooked for free.
> 
> ...


Sorry to be a pain but you don"t really make it clear which of your two slow cookers you keep in the oven. It might be helpful to others, particularly those with an Autotrail Cheyenne, to know whether you store the 12 volt or 240 volt there. Also, you make no mention of where you keep the other slow cooker. Some indication of this might save others, many of whom may also have two, or possibly three, slow cookers to store, from having to spend time working all this out from scratch.

I must say that being able to pick up these little hints and tips and learning from the experiences that others share is one of the main benefits of MHF membership.

Chris


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Good points Chris, I keep the 240 one in the oven at the moment, and the 12v one is in our loft. However when we are out in the van the 240 one stays in the loft and the 12v one is kept in the oven. Unless we are using the van for work then we keep the 12v one and the 240 volt one in the over cab locker and the 240 volt toaster in the oven. 

We also have a little metal rack for toasting over a gas ring. We take that everywhere with us and keep that folded up under the grill. It isn't used there though. I never use the grill for for toast, Ann though does use the grill for toast unless we are hooked up then she gets the 240v toaster out of the oven and uses that instead of the grill.

We've never had a turtle in the van at all, but then why would we? If we did that people would rightly think I was unhinged, which I'm not.

I hope that's cleared up any storage confusion raised earlier.

BTW, who's this John person everyone's talking about? What's he got to do with anything on this thread? I thought we were talking about ovens. Don't you just hate it when people just take over a thread with irrelevant questions and comments? I know I do.
8O


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh sorry - I seem to have stumbled into a parallel universe. I was looking for John - thought he came in here.

Alan.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We have two turtles in our van. They are both called Mat. 

To get back on topic: we keep bread in our oven. 


Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

ChrisandJohn said:


> We have two turtles in our van. They are both called Mat.
> 
> To get back on topic: we keep bread in our oven.
> 
> Chris


That's spooky 8O :?

We also have 2 Mats in our van.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Our neighbour has a bun in her oven.

We did have several Mats in our van but stopped carrying them around because they took up too much space.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

We haven't room for a whole turtle in our van, so we just keep a turtles head - usually about my person or in my underpant drawer.

PS Al, is your neighbours bun in an oven in an oven?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

tubbytuba said:


> We haven't room for a whole turtle in our van, so we just keep a turtles head - usually about my person or in my underpant drawer.
> 
> PS Al, is your neighbours bun in an oven in an oven?


Don't be silly! There's no van oven big enough to take another oven, especially one with a bun inside.

I think this thread is losing the plot :roll:

Alan


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I think the plot is also in my underpant drawer....


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That funeral procession has just gone past here again, that's the third time.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

alhod said:


> Our neighbour has a bun in her oven.


Forty odd years ago, a very close Lady friend of mine had a bun in the Oven. I am short on details because I had to leave Town suddenly.

I heard she had a little boy who is all grown up and is an IT professional. He is married to Michelle and lives in Lower Teesdale. He might have a motorhome as well.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> > Our neighbour has a bun in her oven.
> ...


DADDY!!!!!! 8O

Does this mean you will come and fit my solar panel. It should do! You have lot to answer for and some making up to do!


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Barry - you only have to remind your dad of the signature line in his posts :wink: 

Alan


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

alhod said:


> Our neighbour has a bun in her oven.
> 
> We did have several Mats in our van but stopped carrying them around because they took up too much space.


Ah! Sorry to be a pedant but do you mean carpets or mats? We had several _carpets_ in our van but we took them out and replaced them with two _mats_

And, talking about _buns_, the small edible confections that people round here call buns are called 'cakes' in the south where I come from. Down there a 'bun' is more bread-like, similar to a 'hot cross bun' but without the cross, and not necessarily hot.

Do you think this thread should be moved to Food and Drink?

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

alhod said:


> Barry - you only have to remind your dad of the signature line in his posts :wink:
> 
> Alan


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > alhod said:
> ...


HELLO SON 

I feel a bit choked. That Alhod will know the feeling if I get my hands on him. :evil:

I think we should get in touch with Jeremy Kyle to sort this mess out. I blame that newbie John for this, I could have got away with it if it had not been for him starting this thread. :twisted:

Anyway, how are you Son? Have you missed your Daddy and have you a spare room for when the wife finds out about my past?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

ChrisandJohn said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> > Our neighbour has a bun in her oven.
> ...


Yes- you are absolutely right to correct me 

We do in fact have two mats - they're very soft and fluffy material, I think it is a blend of polyester with some other synthetic fabric and they're fully washable. One is about 90cm x 60cm and the other is slightly smaller.
They are used by our dogs as it would be difficult to fit two dog baskets into the van. The mats have a soft foam filling and are very comfortable to lie on as the foam absorbs much of the vibration which occurs especially on some smaller country roads where the surface can be less than perfectly smooth.

In case anyone is wondering we have never tried to put the dogs in the oven.

Alan

:roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > 747 said:
> ...


Ah!! We were counting on moving in with you!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It would mean getting rid of the Pugs to make room for you and Michelle. 8O 

So after much thought ....... we are keeping the Pugs. :lol:


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Did you all know that Fleegle tried to be a magician called the Great Fleegali. Really, its true.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I realise that my life style may not appeal to most people but I thought by telling you all about it I might get some support and help. The vilification I've received on here has hurt me and caused me to question my whole view of society and whether it's possible to come back from this.

Please try to think of me as a victim and not a monster. We're all born the same with two eyes, a nose, two ears, two arms and two legs. There is other stuff too but it's getting to be a long list so use your imagination and fill in any gaps yourselves! 

I will remove myself from this thread and hope that you don't think too bad of me. It's taken what little of my self esteem was left, so goodbye my friends.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, just got back from the pub, an 'all day breakfast'

Two eggs
Four rashers of bacon
Two Broughborough(?) sausages
Beans
Button mushrooms
Two slices of toast
Fried tomato
Chips
Pint of cider

All in £7 :lol: 

The same for the missus except sub the cider for two large black Costa coffees

Anyone now feeling hungry :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> Well, just got back from the pub, an 'all day breakfast'
> 
> Two eggs
> Four rashers of bacon
> ...


Was that all cooked in the oven in your van? Cos if it was not I think you might be off topic.
:lol: 
Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Well I'm just off to see what's been reduced in Waitrose. 

So there. :arrow:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Stanner said:


> Well I'm just off to see what's been reduced in Waitrose.
> 
> So there. :arrow:


I think someone said that Waitrose have a special offer on replacement ovens for Bailey motorhomes!

So if anyone knows a Bailey owner who is having some problem with his perhaps they should pass this on.

Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

alhod said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm just off to see what's been reduced in Waitrose.
> ...


 I doubt it - more likely to be John Lewis Direct or if you shop in Cambridge Robert Sayle, which is the posh name for John Lewis there.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

All allegations against me are without foundation and I shall fight to clear my name. And further more I have never heard of a sheep called Malcom and I do not own a pair of size ten wellies. 

That's all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Pusser said:


> All allegations against me are without foundation and I shall fight to clear my name. And further more I have never heard of a sheep called Malcom and I do not own a pair of size ten wellies.
> 
> That's all I have to say on the matter.


I'm on your side, I think??? 
Also I think the poor OP is regretting the day he posted the rant :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

He's just going back to 'leeching' info without helping others. :roll:

He'll just have to put up with the 'dross' :lol: 

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Half past two.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well enough is enough
I'm going to have a 
baileys with a cup of coffee
Or maybe poured over ice  :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Some of the posts on here are starting to get relevant!!
Come on folks, get a grip.

Are turtle neck sweaters coming back into fashion?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well enough is enough
I'm going to have a
baileys with a cup of coffee Or maybe poured over ice


Oh ok for some! Have one for me! Vodka and baileys is a good un!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I got sick of waiting for Godot, er I mean John, so I washed the van.

From my ladder, I saw a m/home with an MHF sticker on it. There was nobody in it but there was a man in the field that has sheep. I didn't get a good look at his face but he seemed to be wearing Wellies. Size 10 by the look of them. He looked furtive. 8O


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> He's just going back to 'leeching' info without helping others. :roll:
> 
> He'll just have to put up with the 'dross' :lol:
> 
> tony


Actually, I think he did try to help someone on the thread he was complaining about, but then other posters were less relevant, hence his frustration.

Perhaps it takes a while to realise that it is only because addicted irrelevant, and irreverent, posters and readers are on here all the time that posts requiring genuine answers actually get read and responded to.

Apologies for being 'on topic' on a thread that is meant to be irrelevant. 

Chris


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Annsman said:


> Good points Chris, I keep the 240 one in the oven at the moment, and the 12v one is in our loft. However when we are out in the van the 240 one stays in the loft and the 12v one is kept in the oven. Unless we are using the van for work then we keep the 12v one and the 240 volt one in the over cab locker and the 240 volt toaster in the oven.


Is it just Bailey vans (and caravans???) that have lofts?

Is there a loft forum? Perhaps there should be for folks to compare turtle and slow cooker storage?

Can you slow cook in the loft while driving? Does this affect tyre pressures?

This forum is ace, and has opened up a whole new level of cooking opportunities to me. Thank you all 8)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm not a lover of Bailey's, either motorhomes or the drink, but all this talk has reminded me that I have a bottle of the Lidl's version of Archers Peach Schnapps in the freezer.

It's verrrrrry nice. Freeze it until it pours like thick syrup - it just slides down your throat and leaves a glowing warm trail behind it.

I think I'll just have to pour another.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

This thread is turning into one of the longer runners which just goes to prove that there is far more to be said which is irrelevant than ever would be if all stayed on-topic. 

I think that all possible letters, and indeed a not inconsiderable number of whole words, required to compose the answer to the original question have certainly been used here by now (but not necessarily in the right order, to paraphrase some quote from a few years ago) so if the satisfactory answer has not emerged perhaps he can just reshuffle the bits himself to arrive at what he is seeking.

If that does not work he can join the rest of us in the new Loft Forum, which I for one will welcome gladly, to escape from the rigoiurs which the world seems always to throw at us.

Alan


8)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> Annsman said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just Bailey vans (and caravans???) that have lofts? )
> ...


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Surely a Loft would be full of Racing Pigeons?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> I got sick of waiting for Godot, er I mean John, so I washed the van.
> 
> From my ladder, I saw a m/home with an MHF sticker on it. There was nobody in it but there was a man in the field that has sheep. I didn't get a good look at his face but he seemed to be wearing Wellies. Size 10 by the look of them. He looked furtive. 8O


Were they lovely, soft cuddley sheep with beautiful eyes and moist lips?

If so they were not the sheep I was with or rather near or next to by the hedge. 8O


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My dad kept racing pigeons :lol: 

tony


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> My dad kept racing pigeons :lol:
> 
> tony


My Dad kept stool pigeons but he never won anything.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

grizzlyj said:


> Annsman said:
> 
> 
> > Good points Chris, I keep the 240 one in the oven at the moment, and the 12v one is in our loft. However when we are out in the van the 240 one stays in the loft and the 12v one is kept in the oven. Unless we are using the van for work then we keep the 12v one and the 240 volt one in the over cab locker and the 240 volt toaster in the oven.
> ...


No, our Hymer has a loft, but we tend to call it 'the overcab'.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ive got a very nice loft

Although not in the motorhome

Now I feel discontented

Can I bolt one on???

Sadly its not a Baileys

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Pusser said:


> My Dad kept stool pigeons but he never won anything.


Is that because they were crap flyers?


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Pusser said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > My dad kept racing pigeons :lol:
> ...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, and if they were rubbish he would twist their necks round and donate the bird to one of the local pensioners for their cooking pot. 8) 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think you lot are all parked in a field somewhere together getting pi$$ed. You cant of all collectively gone mad at the same time.

Why wasn't I invited?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh !!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for the reminder, a corkscrew at the ready.

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry they were all mad before this thread 

Just gave them the excuse to get together

And the result is total madness

I'm glad I'm sane, well sort of Sane :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> I think you lot are all parked in a field somewhere together getting pi$$ed. You cant of all collectively gone mad at the same time.
> 
> Why wasn't I invited?


But I thought that was you, Barry, under the hedge :?

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nobody has mentioned Rebecca yet - nor invited her! :roll: 

Poor girl must feel really left out. She could be there in a few minutes as she's only three miles away!

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Keeping her for 'after hours' 8) 

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Keeping her for 'after hours' 8)
> tony


Not up yet Tony?

Rebecca must have been too much for you then . . . you poor old buffer! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just got up Zeb, :lol: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > Keeping her for 'after hours' 8)
> ...


Would he know what to do with her?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

After an 'all night' lesson, I do now :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

barryd said:


> Well enough is enough
> I'm going to have a
> baileys with a cup of coffee Or maybe poured over ice
> 
> Oh ok for some! Have one for me! Vodka and baileys is a good un!


We have "Mini Guineas" down the pub

Take a small shot glass

Fill 2/3 full with Kahlua/Tia Maria

Top off with Baileys - poured very carefully

Baileys floats on top of the Kahlua and looks like a Mini Guinness

Down in one - Lovely!!

Our landlord does these at £1 a pop for his "special customers"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Well enough is enough
> ...


Nice! I beleive that is also known as a B52!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> After an 'all night' lesson, I do now :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> tony


You do know she had just come from 747's house dont you? 8O

Id get checked out if I were you!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

OK - I thought a B52 involved dropping a shot glass of something into something else - as in a "bomb" - but I don't know

So I will look it up

Cheers

Dave

Edit - According to This website  you are almost right Barry

They reckon B52 has Grand Marnier/Amaretto as a top layer (other B52 recipes are available...)

Dave

Edit 2

This is what I was thinking of

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> OK - I thought a B52 involved dropping a shot glass of something into something else - as in a "bomb" - but I don't know
> 
> So I will look it up
> 
> ...


Yes B52 is three layers not two. Very similar I would imagine and the outcome after half a dozen will be the same. 

Oh I could just drop a few of those right now! 8O

10:18am. Bit early.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh gosh, I like everything thats been suggested so far.
But and with a big proviso all to be sipped and savoured slowly...... maybe it's my age.

Ray.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Christmas day is on the 25 December this year.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

It's a Bank Holiday today - but I didn't notice - now that I'm retired... 8) 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sad John
Sad John

One morning on the web, you could see him arrive.
He stood 3 foot 6, weighed 945.
Kind of saggy at the shoulders, fat at the hip.
And everybody knew he would give you the pip Sad John.

Sad John
Sad John
Small sad John
Sad John

Next verse needed.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

raynipper said:


> But and with a big proviso all to be sipped and savoured slowly...... maybe it's my age. Ray.


You still talking about Rebecca?? 8O :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Oh gosh, I like everything thats been suggested so far.
> But and with a big proviso all to be sipped and savoured slowly...... maybe it's my age.
> 
> Ray.


Thats why my supervisor doesnt allow me to have these fancy drinks? Down in a second. I cant sip anything.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

So you stand no chance of winning Rebecca's appreciation and gratitude then :lol: 

Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have just joined The Caravan Club and will be on my first Club Site shortly.

Are there any dress rules as I normally only wear a Pink Onesie and Green Crocs? Also, is it de rigeur to wear socks with Crocs .... or not?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

747 said:



> Are there any dress rules as I normally only wear a Pink Onesie and Green Crocs? Also, is it de rigeur to wear socks with Crocs .... or not?


Onesie or socks not both. Soooo last year daaarling


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm thinking of going to France in my motorhome but have been told that I will be gassed and robbed if I stay on an aire.

Could anyone tell me what is an aire? Where are they? And is it possible not to get gassed on one?

Thank you. John T


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Aires are special parking places located beside the French motorways where long distance trucks stop for the drivers to sleep. Any motorhomes stopping on one are liable to be at least gassed (using special highly toxic odourless gas which puts you to sleep with only two breaths of it) and probably much more uncomfortable and painful onslaughts as well. UK motorhomers foolish enough to stop in such places are lucky to survive with anything more than the nightdress they are wearing when the attacks happen. 
France is a very undesirable place for UK motorhomers and you are strongly advised to avoid it all costs. Why don't you turn left at Calais and try Russia instead - that is really safe and welcoming to westerners.

Alan :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

alhod said:


> Aires are special parking places located beside the French motorways where long distance trucks stop for the drivers to sleep. Any motorhomes stopping on one are liable to be at least gassed (using special highly toxic odourless gas which puts you to sleep with only two breaths of it) and probably much more uncomfortable and painful onslaughts as well. UK motorhomers foolish enough to stop in such places are lucky to survive with anything more than the nightdress they are wearing when the attacks happen.
> France is a very undesirable place for UK motorhomers and you are strongly advised to avoid it all costs. Why don't you turn left at Calais and try Russia instead - that is really safe and welcoming to westerners.
> 
> Alan :lol: :lol:


........... but you've missed the most important advice - when being gassed, it's recommended that you have with you your new Rolex watch, €50,000 in cash, a new MacBook Air (or is it Aire?) and 45 assorted credit/debit cards with PINs attached. Oh, and an insurance claim form.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You've got it all wrong - that's not what an aire is.

It's something or other on Rebecca's G-string.

Dave


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Phew that was a lucky escape, thanks guys. Russia it is then!

Would you know whether I can take my pet turtle with me?

Also: 

Will my oven work on Russian gas? 

Can I tow a boat on an "A" frame?

Can you buy Baileys there?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Turtles are "right out" in Russia. Banned as they are often used as Mules to traffic drugs across the borders. Tortoises are tolerated I think but I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Annsman said:


> Phew that was a lucky escape, thanks guys. Russia it is then!
> 
> Would you know whether I can take my pet turtle with me?
> 
> ...


I have been scouring my memory of all the helpful, useful and authoritative comments made in the various threads on here about towing on A-Frames and I cannot recall any which say that it is forbidden to tow a boat using one. So until there is a court case in UK which clarifies the situation throughout the entire EU I think you can safely assume that as long as no-one sees you doing it you will be fine!
Not sure about the position in Russia as there has been no reference here to A Frame use in that country. If you have a big fistful of US dollar bills and get stopped by the Russian police I am sure that will get you past any objections they may raise.

Alan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Can you tow a boat on an 'A' frame, will the boat have wheels fitted to it?

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Was zeb referring to a 'pubic aire' 8O 

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thought it wouldn't be long till Rebecca made an appearance :lol: 

Does she like a baileys do you think??

As for gassing on aires, could the excess gas be used to work the oven??
shame to waste it

Aldra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

747 said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry - he'll soon be home (Bill that is).
> ...


that was my uncle Bill Bailey  he was part of the team along with Frank Whittle that designed the jet engine, just wanted you to know that


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I would just like to say, I'm saying nowt.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

wise mam

I think 8O 8O 8O 

Aldra


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Was zeb referring to a 'pubic aire' 8O tony


come on now - let's get the punctuation right - surely that should be 'air?


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I got a punctuated lung last year.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> I got a punctuated lung last year.


I have had loads of those! I have lost several kidneys and livers. Often in the defence of my country while I live a double (none motorhome) life working as a kind of 007 sort of bloke.

I have just fallen down the stairs (no realy I have) and taken all the skin off my hip, Knackered my shoulder and hurt my knee (I might be making that bit up as its already knackered)

I shouldnt tell you this but me and that 747 are in the secret Gnome and Human SAS. Dont tell nobody!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Barry is right about our secret lives.

We often go on secret exercises to France and Spain to hone our gassing technique.

BTW, anyone want to buy any Laptops, Cameras, mobile phones or Wallets. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Barry is right about our secret lives.
> 
> We often go on secret exercises to France and Spain to hone our gassing technique.
> 
> BTW, anyone want to buy any Laptops, Cameras, mobile phones or Wallets. :wink:


MHF will shortly be fomatted and all your threads will be deleted forever. Sadly all the 4678 viewers of this thread will also have to be "deleted" (if you know what I mean).

Nothing personal.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Barry, i think you are forgetting this thread was started to call on owners of Bailey vans so surely it is only they who need to be deleted in order to preserve the integrity of your secret mission (goes without saying that you will include Hymer owners, of course).

Alan


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Would like to thank the original OP for starting what has turned out to be one of the best threads on here in a long time.   It's turned out to be a real gas!! 

Mandy


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Gas? OMG - did someone say gas?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I suspect the OP is now long gone having decided never to join MHF because it is a site populated by a bunch of w*****s and wind-up merchants!!

Alan 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

PS happily, of course, that is true which is why we all love it :wink:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I've just checked - and he's still lurking, last looked in yesterday pm. so he's obviously keeping an eye on us. He still has a couple more free posts so my bet is he may yet exit with all guns blazing


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If he does, it's one way of getting banned. 8) 

tony


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Nuke's away this week so an ideal chance to play naughty games!!

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

alhod said:


> Nuke's away this week so an ideal chance to play naughty games!!
> 
> Alan


I bet hes still watching what we do. We cant be trusted. 

I think he should give the OP a free membership for creating this thread.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree with Mandy's comment earlier.

IMHO threads like this prove the value of the wholse MHF experience. If it was all just technical stuff and naive questions from beginners etc many of the experienced members would, I am sure, gradually lose interest, stop looking in and their experience and knowledge would be lost to all.

As it is, the lunatics do have a chance to run the asylum and that keeps the whole thing moving at a good pace  

But I am sure that Nuke (call me Dave :wink: ) understands that very well!

Alan

btw, where can I get an MHF sticker for the windscreen - does it have to be a rally or is there some way to get one by mail?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

rubbish all of it

And my oven door is still broken, so ok the dog was a bit to large to fit in

Seemed like a good idea at the time

Aldra


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Get rid of the dog and buy yourself a turtle - they fit in a treat! But don't try to take it to Russia - heed your toy boy's advice :wink: 

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

can't

The dog wont agree and he doesn't like turtles looking for a bigger oven

Barry advice is dodgy 

But he is superb

aldra


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I feel sorry for the poor OP as this thread has deteriorated into the bizarre and stopped covering the serious problems posed by the members and visitors alike. I have a sensible problem that I believe the forum can help with.
I have a bird that keeps crapping on my motorhome and it takes forever to clear it away. My dilemma is...do I just keep cleaning it up and do nothing to stop the problem?, use a cover or tarpaulin and just put up with all the faffing about fitting and removing it or should I just dump her?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

what dump the bird or the motorhome??

if its the bird, I think you should be aware of wildlife trust

That sort of thing is frowned upon

Quite rightly in my opinion

Now Shadow hates birds he hates everything

Do you want to borrow him for a year or two?????

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

:lol: :lol: 
I'm not sure that you have marketed poor Shadow very well, you seemed to have missed out telling us about his tender side...


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Just got in from Russia! Phew what a country. They have wolves and everything, except turtles. The A frame went well until the Spanish border when I was stopped and had to ditch the boat. It's all a learning curve this game innit?

Still, didn't get gassed so that's a relief.

Off now to see about getting a rally organised in Turkmenistan. Anyone fancy it? We leave on Thursday.


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

tender side ? obvously not been in the oven long enough


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> :lol: :lol:
> I'm not sure that you have marketed poor Shadow very well, you seemed to have missed out telling us about his tender side...


Hes not really a dog. Its a lion with a black shaggy coat. I loved him when I went to stay but I did find myself counting my limbs in the morning.



Annsman said:


> Off now to see about getting a rally organised in Turkmenistan. Anyone fancy it? We leave on Thursday.


Will there be hook up? Yeah count me in, I could do with a few days away.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Barry

He loves people

But can't eat a whole one :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------

